# Canadian Air Force Adopts Revision Eyewear



## Crusader74 (Feb 18, 2011)

Revision, has been awarded a $2.7 million contract with the Canadian DND to supply Air Force members with Ballistic Eyewear (BEW), also known as the Sawfly Spectacle System. The initial contract is to supply 33,000 kits and 40,000 additional lenses in 2011 with a 5 year option period. Revision first won the BEW contract for Canadian land forces in 2003.
“Revision is proud to provide the Canadian Air Force with their protective eyewear needs,” said Jonathan Blanshay, CEO of Revision. “Today’s battlefield requires protection from a growing list of threats, from IED shrapnel and flying debris to harmful laser wavelengths. Revision’s Sawfly Ballistic Eyewear is a single system that provides powerful ballistic protection and, at the customer’s request, the ability to protect against laser threats with high-performance, specialty lenses.”
​
The Clothe The Soldier (CTS) did some great stuff, ten years ago it seems. Lately, Canadians have been referring to the program as Clown The Soldier which has concentrated on such epic improvements as camouflage boots. We have heard through the proverbial grapevine that almost all funding for Army upgrades via CTS have been pulled and that the Air Force and Navy are getting their turn. Since the Army fielded Sawflys several years ago, we think that this is a minor indicator that this may actually be the case.
At any rate, Sawflys rock. They are well made, meeting or exceeding ANSI Z87.1-2010 and U.S. military ballistic impact requirements (MIL-PRF-31013, clause 3.5.1.1 and MIL-DTL-43511D, clause 3.5.10). Additionally, Revision just released their small sizes. Not to be confused with Asian sizing,
Stay tuned, we have been chasing a new product from Revision for some time and finally have a sample to unveil

http://soldiersystems.net/tag/revision-eyewear/


----------



## ProPatria (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of these glasses. They fog up way to easily and because the lenses are so soft they scratch very easily as well. Unfortunetly as well they don't offer that great of protection in my eyes. A good friend of mine in my platoon stepped on an IED that hit him pretty hard on the left side, even though he was wearing his issued ballistic eye wear, same ones shown above, he lost his left eye and has permanent scaring to his face. Upon impact the glasses exploded into a million pieces, while he was in Landstuhl getting his numerous surgeries, doctors noticed he had plastic embedded in his ears and face, it was determined to be from his ballistics.

So in the opinion of this soldier, the Air Force is wasting their money.


----------



## Casimir (Feb 18, 2011)

ProPatria said:


> I'm not a big fan of these glasses. They fog up way to easily and because the lenses are so soft they scratch very easily as well. Unfortunetly as well they don't offer that great of protection in my eyes. A good friend of mine in my platoon stepped on an IED that hit him pretty hard on the left side, even though he was wearing his issued ballistic eye wear, same ones shown above, he lost his left eye and has permanent scaring to his face. Upon impact the glasses exploded into a million pieces, while he was in Landstuhl getting his numerous surgeries, doctors noticed he had plastic embedded in his ears and face, it was determined to be from his ballistics.
> 
> So in the opinion of this soldier, the Air Force is wasting their money.




damn, that's really shitty, prayers out to yer buddy. I shot mine with a couple of 22 cals and they didnt penetrate, but shrapnel is a different story, obviously.


----------



## Revision (Feb 23, 2011)

ProPatria said:


> I'm not a big fan of these glasses. They fog up way to easily and because the lenses are so soft they scratch very easily as well. Unfortunetly as well they don't offer that great of protection in my eyes. A good friend of mine in my platoon stepped on an IED that hit him pretty hard on the left side, even though he was wearing his issued ballistic eye wear, same ones shown above, he lost his left eye and has permanent scaring to his face. Upon impact the glasses exploded into a million pieces, while he was in Landstuhl getting his numerous surgeries, doctors noticed he had plastic embedded in his ears and face, it was determined to be from his ballistics.
> 
> So in the opinion of this soldier, the Air Force is wasting their money.




Hey ProPatria- We’re sorry to hear about your friend. Here at Revision we’re always working to develop and supply the highest performing eye protection. US Army authorizes use of both the Sawfly Spectacle and Desert Locust Goggle on the APEL and both exceed U.S. military ballistic requirements for spectacles (MIL-PRF-31013) and goggles (MIL-DTL-43511D) and the ANSI Z87.1 standard. Revision is committed to providing best-in-class products to protect soldiers on the battlefield. It is for this reason that the feedback we routinely receive from hundreds of military personnel each month is extremely favorable regarding ballistic protection, and scratch and fog resistance performance for the harshest military and environmental conditions. We appreciate the feedback and will make sure that our Product team is aware and takes it into account as we continue to improve our products.


----------

